
Towards a Permission-based Web. Wherefore Net Neutrality? - iamwil
http://www.redmonk.com/jgovernor/2009/10/30/towards-a-permission-based-web-wherefore-net-neutrality-or-maybe-open-source-wins-after-all/
======
kakooljay
"Pipe level neutrality is surely only one layer of a stack."

Is it? Am I missing something? Doesn't net neutrality just guarantee all
TRAFFIC equal access at the network level? It doesn't guarantee all APPS equal
access to the AppStore, any more than "highway neutrality" (equal access to
the highway system) would allow Hyundai to sell its models at a Mercedes
dealership...

